# Towing In The Wind



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

OK i was towing the other day with a 15-25 mpg cross wind. The truck did great most of the time. One time we got hit hard and it started to sway some. With in 2 seconds it was back to normal, but it did sway. Is this normal or should i check the set up.


----------



## emsley3 (Feb 27, 2007)

Anxious to see what others say with this one. We were towing last weekend inland from the beach in Gale Force winds and experienced the exact same thing. While the sway quickly got back to normal, the initial gust was a bit of a heart stopper. Happened on several occasions especially if we were coming out of a little valley.

My thoughts were that the anti-sway (Equal-i-zer in my case) did it's job in that it got the sway back under control very quickly, within 1-2 seconds. With my very limited knowledge here, I'm going to say that I personally don't believe there is ANY device that can prohibit sway completely once the crosswinds get to be 15 MPH or more. Glad I didn't say that on the darkside or I'd have 100 Hensley owner's already PM'ing me that I'm stupid. Maybe I'm wrong with my statement but mother nature can control anything that is man made.

Paul


----------



## Scrib (Jun 28, 2005)

When it's windy, which is often here in the Bay Area, I would tow with a full freshwater tank. I have been "blasted" a few times, but it always pushed the TV & Outback together as a unit; I never got any sway (this only happened with empty tanks - never with a full tank). I had a Reese Dual Cam.


----------



## gone campin (Jan 29, 2006)

I believe with the units as long and tall as the 31 rqs, you are going to get the 1-2 seconds of sway with a crosswind. We have the 31 RQS trailer and had the Reese dual cam hitch and upgraded to the Equalizer and it got a lot better. We still get it with the crosswinds from time to time but not like it was before.
The wind hits the big surface and all it can do is push.

Linda


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

With my setup (2000 Dodge 3500 duelly - 30' 5er) I haven't had any problems yet. The worst was a 3/4 wind gale with trucks passing. I just slowed down and held on. I think with your setup that you would expect some sway with stong winds, and as long as you don't have anything excessive and expect it, I don't think you would have any problems.


----------



## snipperkyle (Apr 9, 2007)

Hey al I drive an 18 wheeler and in stonge winds it will make it sway and my 5er does the same thing not much you can do in times like that just hang on!!


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

snipperkyle said:


> Hey al I drive an 18 wheeler and in stonge winds it will make it sway and my 5er does the same thing not much you can do in times like that just hang on!!


Do you think it should happen at 15-25 mgh? Doesnt seem like much to me.


----------



## Rip (Jul 13, 2006)

My 31 RQS swayed with the 1400 lb Equalizer and no fresh water in the tank!! With full water it was better with very little wind!!! That is why I went to the Hensley Arrow and there is a world of different this hitch makes this trailer follow the trucks every move changeing lanes and all with no sway!!!! Like they say give it a try for 90 days and if you don't like it they will take it back no cost to you!! I'm sold on it!!!!







The Rip And I pulled this trailer over 1000 miles with the 1400 lb Equalizer so I can say that the Hensley Arrow is Better then the Equalizer!!!!!! http://www.hensleymfg.com/


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

I have pulled it a lot and only had sway one time for a few seconds. I don't think i am going to spend 3k, when i am not even sure there is a problem. This thing tows great and only had this happen one time the whole trip. I just don't know if i need to put more pressure on the bars.


----------



## Rollrs45 (May 7, 2007)

sleecjr said:


> OK i was towing the other day with a 15-25 mpg cross wind. The truck did great most of the time. One time we got hit hard and it started to sway some. With in 2 seconds it was back to normal, but it did sway. Is this normal or should i check the set up.


I think it has a lot to do with your TV. When I first bought my Roo I was using a 2005 Yukon. There were several occassions when I experienced what I would consider, "heavy" sway. Since then I purchased a 2500 HD and have not experienced hardly any sway.

Several weekends ago we were leaving the beach and driving in very windy conditions. I believe they forecasted 30-50 mph gusts. Even through this I only remember 1-2 moments of minor sway.

Mike


----------



## sleecjr (Mar 24, 2006)

Several weekends ago we were leaving the beach and driving in very windy conditions. I believe they forecasted 30-50 mph gusts. Even through this I only remember 1-2 moments of minor sway.

Mike

That is all i had. So your set up did the same thing. starting to sound normal.


----------



## camping canuks (Jan 18, 2007)

What a timely post. We got hit yesterday near Toronto heading East with the only thing I could describe as a dust devil of sorts, and it felt like a micro-burst of extreme wind. For a few seconds it felt as I would jackknife as the wind was pulling up on my hitch assembly and then pushing it towards the ditch. I did have a couple of cars to my left in the passing lane. They seemed to be affected as well. But with the sway bar, it corrected itself right away but it was some experience.


----------



## s'more (Jun 8, 2005)

the answer, my friend

is towing in the wind ...

the answer is towing in the wind


----------



## mv945 (Jul 18, 2006)

We experienced some gusty wind coming out of the Columbia River Gorge from the PNW Spring rally a month ago. Felt the trailer moving a little back there, but nothing major. I don't run any sway control. I think what you felt was normal.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

we had a little sway yesterday as well when headed home and the wind was gusting here and there. Rick didn't say much about it so it must not have concerned him. So filling the fresh water tank will help if in windy area?


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Happened to me maybe twice in 3 years. Same deal. Very strong sidewinds, and the trailer started to wiggle a little. Even though it was only a small amount of sway, It bothered me because my rig until then NEVER swayed.

I soon realized that this was likely unavoidable with some combinations no matter how well they are set-up. In my case a 1/2 ton Suburban with 20" passenger tires pulling a loaded trailer that is just under my maximum capacity.

To make a long story short - as soon as I started to feel the sway I reacted and pulled the manual brake on the controller and it stopped immediately. It only happened once more a year or so later. So long as you know what to do in an emergency, and your equipment is up to the task you'll be fine.


----------



## stapless (Feb 20, 2005)

Rip said:


> My 31 RQS swayed with the 1400 lb Equalizer and no fresh water in the tank!! With full water it was better with very little wind!!! That is why I went to the Hensley Arrow and there is a world of different this hitch makes this trailer follow the trucks every move changeing lanes and all with no sway!!!! Like they say give it a try for 90 days and if you don't like it they will take it back no cost to you!! I'm sold on it!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


drove home this weekend in 30-40 MPH crosswinds, gusts to 50+. the HA is the real deal!! the burb blows a bit in the wind, but actually reacts less when towing with the HA. NO sway. EVER!! is it overkill? maybe. Is it overpriced? Absolutely!! Is it the right choice for everyone? definately not at it's current price. for me, I've used multiple hitch set ups and will pick the HA every time.

scott


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

s said:


> the answer, my friend
> 
> is towing in the wind ...
> 
> the answer is towing in the wind


What are all Outbackers comedians?







First Moosegut w/ "Towing in the Wind" lyrics & now s'mores ........









Tami


----------



## Swany (Mar 2, 2006)

sleecjr said:


> OK i was towing the other day with a 15-25 mpg cross wind. The truck did great most of the time. One time we got hit hard and it started to sway some. With in 2 seconds it was back to normal, but it did sway. Is this normal or should i check the set up.


Isn't this an old '70s song, The answer is towing in the wind?


----------

